# F550 I'm looking at



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys, looking for some input on the truck in the link below. They don't want to move really on price but the truck is very clean and seems to have been well taken care of and unfortunately fits my needs extremely well! I don't want to hear a 6.0 liter debate, just thoughts on what is seen or known...tips or advice would be great as well but I will be continuing to search and read through the ford section on my own!. Also, if anyone can run an oasis report on it I would greatly appreciate it, I had never heard of them until reading in this forum. thanks guys!

http://nh.craigslist.org/ctd/3048474901.html


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i think the price is pretty good. i always look for 06 and 07 powerstrokes, most reliable of the bunch and she looks pretty clean from the pics. my guy doesnt work at the ford dealership anymore so i cant run a report for u. ask the selling dealer if they can run one for you. offer them 25k, dont see them dropping a sale for 1k.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1477906 said:


> i think the price is pretty good. i always look for 06 and 07 powerstrokes, most reliable of the bunch and she looks pretty clean from the pics. my guy doesnt work at the ford dealership anymore so i cant run a report for u. ask the selling dealer if they can run one for you. offer them 25k, dont see them dropping a sale for 1k.


Thank you for the input!! Its amazing how much the pre-heavy emission diesel trucks are going for now, but I didn't think it was too bad of a price either. In todays walk through of the truck I listed off a bunch of real little things I noticed that I was assured that they would be taken care of. I certainly plan to do that again if things work out before I sign on the lines!

The sad part about this whole thing is that i'm selling or trading my 06 Chevy to get this. I've realized that a really nice CCSB pickup can't really make me the money that a dump truck will. Saving for buying a house lot and building my house as well as growing my business are more important to me now. In the fall i'll keep my eye out for an S-10 or Colorado as a daily driver/estimate vehicle, but for the time being, everywhere I drive is "work" so the dump truck will really serve a purpose for me....sure gonna miss my 06 BIG time!!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Since I am local to that area I have to warn you to be very careful with that dealership, I have heard bad and good stories coming from there. I would just keep looking around see what you can find, a lot of people are dumping these trucks after having hard financial times. 

Are you looking for a 550 only? What are you requirements?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i have 2 550 an 07 an 08 both have been GREAT TRUCKS killer is they both see steady 7 mpg both are all city driving the 08 is a lil better at 7.2 but carries less daily. both get run hard an seam to love it. id say have the truck looked over buy someone that knows diesels and if it checks out jump on it. maybe do plan to do a coolant flush an egr delete and a scangauge 2 to keep and eye on your vital temps then put it to work. heres mine







and then runnin HEAVY


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

yes, our 6.0's have egr deletes on them, they are the biggest culprit in terms of failure in these 6.0's. also check the oil pan gasket, my fathers 06 has developed a leak that we need to take care of.

my borther 06 6.0 has the full gamut of upgrades, head studs, new heads, egr delete, new turbo, new ftc fitting, new rear main, and the list goes on....he also runs IDP extreme race tune and can beat most cars around here. my fathers 6.0 is in line to get an egr and cat delete and a mild tune for better mileage.

my 09 6.4 has dpf/doc delete pipe, s&b intake, and h&s mini max tuner with KEM 7tune sd card. i can get 20+ hand cald mpg's on the highway using a couple of the kem tunes. I cant run their highest (345hp) tune until i get ladder bars b/c the axle wrap makes me cringe. I like the canned h&s tunes for driveability. btw, my sligthly modded 6.4 spanks my brothers well tuned 6.0 hands down.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I brought her home early this afternoon....it was a sad day leaving the Chevy behind for sure! The little pos dealership left a bad taste in my mouth as it became obvious that all they cared about was selling the truck as they got extremely pissy when I showed up there yesterday with two real close friends, one who knows general auto stuff very well and the other that is very familiar with powerstrokes and checked out the truck real closely...luckily, the truck checked out pretty good! I did like the truck which is why I stuck through the deal but I certainly would never go back there again. I do have some things that I want to make better or fix on the truck such as figure out why the left side of my gauge cluster is rather dim and some other little ford things that I'm sure i'll be able to find on the WWW! Also need to get underbody tool boxes on there ASAP as getting used to a reg cab again is not going to be easy!

Thank you guys for the posts, I know the site is rather dead for the year but I figured the good guys usually stick around all year. I'm sure I'll have questions about who knows what and will be doing a lot of reading in the meantime.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php
the guys there know just about everything there is to know about these trucks, and will answer any question you have.
6.0 diesel forum for the engine, and the super duty forum for general truck questions.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

mcwlandscaping;1478059 said:


> I brought her home early this afternoon....it was a sad day leaving the Chevy behind for sure! The little pos dealership left a bad taste in my mouth as it became obvious that all they cared about was selling the truck as they got extremely pissy when I showed up there yesterday with two real close friends, one who knows general auto stuff very well and the other that is very familiar with powerstrokes and checked out the truck real closely...luckily, the truck checked out pretty good! I did like the truck which is why I stuck through the deal but I certainly would never go back there again. I do have some things that I want to make better or fix on the truck such as figure out why the left side of my gauge cluster is rather dim and some other little ford things that I'm sure i'll be able to find on the WWW! Also need to get underbody tool boxes on there ASAP as getting used to a reg cab again is not going to be easy!
> 
> Thank you guys for the posts, I know the site is rather dead for the year but I figured the good guys usually stick around all year. I'm sure I'll have questions about who knows what and will be doing a lot of reading in the meantime.


I went thru 4 gauge clusters on my '05


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Lets see some pics, the link is dead


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

what dealership did you get it at?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Paid way to much for over 100k miles, but it is black....and xlt.

This truck is white, almost 1/3 of the miles, a year older, but it comes with a 9ft fisher mm2. And it's cheaper too.

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3095430360.html


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

As im sure youve been reading you will have to get a monitoring device. scanguage or the like to keep an eye on things. i get hand calc'd 11 mpg weighing 14-16k daily. 
its once you start approaching 20k that youll notice the drop. ive got an 04 i bought in december. the 6.0 is an excellent engine if you know what you are doing. otherwise it is a nightmare. the guys over at powerstroke.org are a huge help as well. you.cant have enough knowledge of these things. did you get a delta reading on the truck?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Another good Ford forum is powerstrokenation.com, Lots of helpful people on there. Good luck and congrats with the new rig!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ddb maine;1479120 said:


> As im sure youve been reading you will have to get a monitoring device. scanguage or the like to keep an eye on things. i get hand calc'd 11 mpg weighing 14-16k daily.
> its once you start approaching 20k that youll notice the drop. ive got an 04 i bought in december. the 6.0 is an excellent engine if you know what you are doing. otherwise it is a nightmare. the guys over at powerstroke.org are a huge help as well. you.cant have enough knowledge of these things. did you get a delta reading on the truck?


I still am not 100% sure what a delta reading is. I've guessed its just vital readings but i'm not sure exactly what i'm supposed to compare them to in order to know what is good or bad.I do plan on getting a scan gauge from BPD soon as $130 is cheap insurance to know whats going on with the truck. I certainly bought this truck to work and a f350 would have been grossly overloaded many times each week and it wasn't worth the hassle.

I just need to get together with my local ford friends and start learning as I can't find a good place to start on the forums to learn the basics. Most of the threads on those sites is just regarding bulletproofing the damn things because just about everyone wants to tune em up. I got that out of my system with my duramax. This truck is staying 100% stock until i see any issues. I will do simple things like have a great maintenance schedule and will flush out the ford coolant that I know is in there but with the way i'm using this truck, there should be much of anything getting built up anywhere to cause problems. Hammerdown and fix it when/if it breaks!! 

One thing that i do find irritating that i've heard is a common thing but I'm not sure of is that when the truck is cold, she does not like to shift! Once she's warm though, which doesn't take much driving to do, she shifts great!!



dieselboy01;1479673 said:


> Another good Ford forum is powerstrokenation.com, Lots of helpful people on there. Good luck and congrats with the new rig!


Thank you!! I've been reading a bit on powerstroke.org and man is this a whole new world! I can't imagine the time i spent learning what I have about chevy's & the duramax and now i'm starting over again knowing nothing really!



******* farmer;1478568 said:


> what dealership did you get it at?


Quick stop auto and truck....complete a**holes, but, had the truck I wanted



MatthewG;1478523 said:


> Lets see some pics, the link is dead


I will have to get some...after the truck is done being upfitted the way I want it done , whenever i get the time for that with work!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Are we ever gonna get pics? lol 
how has the truck worked out for you so far, still happy with the decision to trade the dmax?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It's time for pics already!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Delta is the difference between the Engine Oil Temp and the Engine Coolant Temp.It should not exceed 15 degrees.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

tuna;1482045 said:


> Delta is the difference between the Engine Oil Temp and the Engine Coolant Temp.It should not exceed 15 degrees.


Thank you!!!



Banksy;1481778 said:


> It's time for pics already!





WilliamOak;1481640 said:


> Are we ever gonna get pics? lol
> how has the truck worked out for you so far, still happy with the decision to trade the dmax?


I will post pics....sometime! lol The truck has been working out great and remains the best business decision I could have made. I'm using the same amount if not less fuel than I was before given the lesser amounts of trips im making to get materials and less time dragging a trailer around since I have the dump body!


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Mikey post a pic for everyone!


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Post the pic of you stuck on flat ground!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Something to seriously think about if you own a 6.0


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1562775 said:


> Something to seriously think about if you own a 6.0


Bill Hewitt is a joke.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

gtmustang00;1562832 said:


> Bill Hewitt is a joke.


more like a flaming rectal orifice.

his sole purpose in life is to drum up business for his shop and to steal money from powerstroke owners for work that is not needed..


----------

